# Spirit Halloween Animatronics To Be Filmed in 2016



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Here is a list of all the animatronics I hope to film at Spirit Halloween during the 2016 season:

1. Boogie Man
2. Mourning Gory
3. Howling Werewolf
4. Floating Ghost Girl
5. Sitting Scarecrow
6. Attack Spider
7. Hay Bale Popper
8. Electrified Corpse
9. Smoldering Zombie Groundbreaker
10. Escape from the Grave Tomb
11. Haunted Shovel Tombstone
12. Grave Grabber Doll
13. Red Rising Reaper
14. Grim Graven Angel
15. Evil Clown

In addition to these, I will also be filming all Y.J. props, including the Swinging Scarecrow animatronic. 

These videos will be viewable in this playlist as soon as they are taken: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9mi7BltWZakAe6mO7kAM5AWS3XNWYJeY


----------

